# "Network Path Not Found"



## donkeypunch88 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi everyone and thank you in advance for any help I get.

I have 5 pcs, all running xp pro, connected to a wireless network. 4 pcs have the netgear WG311T wireless adapter and the 5th pc is connected through an ethernet cable. They are connected to a D-Link DIR-655 router and all have internet access. I have them all connected to a single workgroup. 

I'll name the pcs as so: pc1 has the file and is connected wirelessly, pc2, pc3, pc4 are connected wirelessly as well and pc5 is wired.

The problem: pc2, pc3, pc4 and pc5 cannot access the file stored in pc1. I did'nt have a problem connecting to pc1 up till today.

The file in pc1 is being shared through the workgroup as in the other pcs would navigate to view workgroup computers and open pc1 and then open the file.

I have tried to ping to pc1 from the other pcs but they could'nt see pc1. So I tried to ping to the other pcs from pc1 and was only able to see pc4 and pc5. So I went to pc4 and pc5 and tried to ping to all other pcs but they were only able to ping each other.

Could anyone please help me out on this,
Thanx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, have you disabled ALL firewalls to see if that's the primary issue? Failure to ping is almost always a firewall issue.


Let's see this for each of the computers.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## donkeypunch88 (Sep 30, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Computer1>nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.0.194] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
3RDCOAST <00> UNIQUE Registered
3RDCOAST <20> UNIQUE Registered
PARAGON <00> GROUP Registered
PARAGON <1E> GROUP Registered
PARAGON <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Computer1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 3RDCOAST
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WPN311 RangeMax(TM) Wireless PCI Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B5-88-BB-38
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.194
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 02, 2008 7:53:02 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 03, 2008 7:53:02 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-CA-81-A1-53

C:\Documents and Settings\Computer1>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Each of the computers indicates I want to see it for all of them, where's the other four? :smile:

One issue I see right away is you seem to have ICS enabled on this machine, that's not right.

Disabling Internet Connection Sharing


----------

